# Reminding her to play



## saraandginger (Sep 7, 2012)

We moved to a remote town 8 months ago, and Ginger hasn't had her usual romp at the dog park since. I've taken her to play with my friend's dog but it's older and a hound mix so she doesn't seem to mind the company but doesn't play like a puppy anymore. A few days ago we went to a new friend's house who had a border Collie mix puppy and Ginger seemed confused at first and kind of scared, but then she started playing and was really having fun when suddenly she seemed to lash out in anger at the other dog's head. We calmed them down and tried to let them play more but it was a constant worry because every few minutes, Ginger would freak out again. I left after just 10 minutes or so of being there, but near the end it seemed Ginger was trying to herd the other dog and be dominant to it. She has just finished a heat cycle and the other dog was female too, so it could have been from that, but I think it's been like this for a while. She hasn't seemed interested in puppy play since she discovered her hunting instincts anyway, buy she always wants to play with us in a puppy way. Any thoughts?


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

Well the one thing that might be helpful is that she will probably be responding to this other dog as an individual. They have some canine companions that they love to play or run well with, some that they tolerate, and some that they appear afraid of or else over-whelm. It sounds as though Ginger and this collie just don't click. Burdy has a german pointer friend who makes her collapse with joy, and other dogs she will actually hide from. She loves nearly every other dog she meets, but there's a few that she is very guarded with, and it's hard to see exactly why. Ginger might play fine with a dog who is more her equal - and she will be the best judge of that.


----------

